
Ask HN: How do I unsuspend my Twitter account? - 23721399
Hey,<p>My project&#x27;s Twitter account was suspended a week ago—probably got mistakenly flagged by an automated system. I immediately submitted an appeal as suggested but still got no reply from the support.<p>Maybe some of you guys know someone who works at Twitter to ask them what&#x27;s up? Any other ideas how to unsuspend my account?
======
catacombs
> I immediately submitted an appeal as suggested but still got no reply from
> the support.

The equivalent of throwing a stone into the abyss.

The best thing is to make a stink publicly about it, and, if your project is
high-profile enough, will probably catch someone at Twitter's attention to
reinstate your account.

Otherwise, you should just make a new account and be up front as to what
you're doing.

